# New AKEDA dovetail jig.



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

It appears that Akeda is now making a 24 inch model. In my never ending quest for information on things like this, I am wondering if anyone has used the Akeda and what they think of it.

I wonder if I will ever make a box. I seem to like to read more about machines then actually do anything in the shop.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Close to $500.
I think this is the best way to go and you're not limited to only 24" boards.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It sure looks the part, but how many chests is the average woodworker called on to make in a lifetime?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had the smaller version of the akeda with all the options. I loved it! Especially the dust collection. It was the best dust collection I have personally had with any dovetail jig. Hooked up to my Fein vac it collected maybe 85% of the dust. Maybe more. Pretty straight forward setup. And it cut nice quick dovetails too!

It is expensive, but I felt it was worth it. I am sure the larger one is sweet also. I never used more than 6" or 8" with the one I had so I don't know how much use one would get out of the extra capacity. I stopped using it so I sold it, but would not hesitate to get another if I had a kitchen of drawers to make.

Nick


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I think it's rated as one of (if not) the best. The major problem I have with it is the price. If I were going to be making a ton of dove tail cuts, then maybe it would be worth it.


----------

